# What exactly does egg bum look like?



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

I was about to cover my birds last night and the female was sitting on the perch at the nesting box. I noticed her tail feathers slightly droopy and what i thought was a lump at the top of the feathers on her back.(Her bum area i suppose) Ive been watching for a lump in the lower stomach area so am somewhat confused. Should i be worried?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Here is my lucky with egg bum
http://talkcockatiels.com/showpost.php?p=190721&postcount=9

Also http://talkcockatiels.com/showpost.php?p=190801&postcount=14


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the photos!! Checked the box this morning no egg but hard to check her now cos she wont come out of the box. She did poop in the box last night which i thought they didnt do? It was large but not like the photo you posted, not as wet YUK


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

lol Well then maybe she's not ready yet. When they poo egg poo.. you'll know it! I used to be able to tell from across the room with my back turned when Hetty pooed. No mistaking THAT sound. lol They also sometimes waddle a bit funky. When she gets egg bum, you'll be able to tell the difference. It's on the underside of her tummy just in front of her vent that will get swollen. Just behind her legs. With my first two clutches we had poo mishaps in the nest box as well. If I got the opportunity to do so, I would just scoop them out.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Egg bum occurs on the underside of the body, not on the back. If it continues to look like there's a bump up there you'll need to get it checked out by a vet.


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Didnt see any bump today, it must of been the way she was perched. Dont see her eating the cuttlebone or mineral bar either. Patiently waiting!


----------

